# Solved: Using DNS and WINS Together ?



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello,

Is it a bad thing to use DNS and WINS together in a network? I have a 2003 server network with 5 DC's. In the beginning I had implemented WINS. Now from what I have been learning, if my DNS is working good why bother using WINS. Any insight would be great.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## apr911 (Jan 26, 2007)

The best way to describe WINS is as microsoft's precursor to DNS. If you have any legacy applications/computers that use NET-BIOS names, then you will need to continue using WINS to ensure connectivity. 

DNS and WINS can just as easily be used together as they can separately so if you dont need NET-BIOS names then the decision should be made based on your environment, cpu/power needs and personal preferences


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I guess I have to evaluate my network and decide if it's not needed anymore. You answered my question. I was worried that with both of them running together it could problems. I guess not! Thanks

Tony


----------



## Doug Vitale (Jan 27, 2005)

Tony414 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it a bad thing to use DNS and WINS together in a network? I have a 2003 server network with 5 DC's. In the beginning I had implemented WINS. Now from what I have been learning, if my DNS is working good why bother using WINS. Any insight would be great.
> 
> ...


If all of the hosts on your network are at Windows XP/Vista and Window Server 2003, you can rely on DNS for all your name resolution needs unless you have legacy applications that need NETBIOS names, as Apr911 said. To achieve the utmost efficiency and security on your network, you should disable all unnecessary protocols and services so I would definitely suggest phasing WINS out.


----------

